# Consulta sobre marca



## Neodymio (Sep 23, 2012)

Buenos días, estoy por comprar un bafle activo de 12/15 pulgadas. Entre lo que estuve viendo parece que los precios no son una referencia de calidad, las trabas a las importaciones hacen que cualquier cosa tenga cualquier precio.
Estuve viendo el Samson D415, Samson L612, el Behringer B215A y el Behringer B215D (estos 2 ultimos son similares).
Desconozco la calidad de Samson, la escuché por ahí pero no se que tal es. Tiene buenas terminaciones pero acústicamente . La duda es que no puedo escucharlos en los locales  

Datasheets 

Behringer B215A
http://www.behringer.com/assets/B212A_P0261_M_ES.pdf

Behringer B215D http://www.behringer.com/assets/B208D_B210D_B212D_B215D_WebBrochure.pdf

Samson D415
http://www.samsontech.com/site_media/legacy_docs/AuroD412_415_OM_5L_v2.pdf

Samson L612
http://www.samsontech.com/site_media/legacy_docs/LIVE_OM_5L_v1_1.pdf

Gracias


----------



## kadaver (Sep 23, 2012)

desconozco exactamente que pretendes hacer con ellos , yo me dedico al audio profecional (eventos conciertos etc) y lo que te puedo decir es que prefiero samson , no es que sean nada del otro mundo , pero tengo malas experiencias con speakers beringher , rompen pronto , no suenan , y al menos en los autoamplificados clipan muy rapido , samson te dejan trabajar mas , son mas duros y suenan mejor , incluso en microfinia , los microfonos de condesador de samson ,el modelo c2.0 por ejemplo es infinitamente mejor que cualquiera de los de bheringer , ecepto el micro de referencia de beringer que no esta mal y es barato (yo tengo uno de esos y un bss) lo demas me quedo con samson , saludos


----------



## Neodymio (Sep 23, 2012)

Es para amplificar micrófonos (amateur, para nada profesional) y piano en lugares abiertos. 
Los Behringer tienen más watts, por eso estaban en mi lista pero no los conozco, ninguno conozco en verdad.

Saludos


----------



## crimson (Sep 25, 2012)

Yo uso muchos productos de Samson, consola, potencias, baffles, algunos micrófonos para charlas, y la verdad, estoy muy satisfecho, son de buena calidad y no presentan fallas. Es una opción (relativamente) esconómica y de buena calidad.
Saludos C


----------



## Neodymio (Sep 25, 2012)

Muchas gracias Crim, hoy fui a DMX audio allá en el centro, y probé al palo el Behringer ($3236) y el Samson ($3610), ambos de 15. Noté que era un poco más agudo el Behringer, no me puse a ecualizar pero noté esa pequeña diferencia y que sonaba un poquitin más (puede que sea a costa de tener ese plus agudo por tener driver de 1.35").
Luego apareció en otro local una American Pro BAM 15 (marca china) que no probé, pero un poco mas barato ($2900), en internet no hay info acerca de ese bafle pero tiene pitna de ser onda los Moon genéricos. Este bafle chino puede que no valga la pena? Tenía para usb y otras boludeces que no me daban una impresion seria.

La duda me aparece por lo que dice kadaver por lo de la Behringer, que se rompa con el tiempo. Lo del clip hoy lo comparé con el Samson y son parecidos, creo que Samson clipeaba antes a = dB.

Por lo pronto, me gusta el Behringer (no es por desmerecer sus críticas gente !!!   solo por lo que vi hoy) por el precio y por esa pequeña diferencia de volumen donde la Samson clipeaba un poco más comparado con el otro.


Bueno, más adelante les comento que tal y qué me traigo.
Saludos y gracias a ambos!!!


----------



## crimson (Sep 25, 2012)

Tengo un Moon para reparar, de esos que vienen ahora, de 4 canales + USB, lo usaron 5 días, se quemó el transformador toroidal, una porquería. Yo usé hace un tiempo una Behringer 9000 y era un fierro. Es buena marca también. Un amigo compró una potencia American Pro y funciona... pero me parece medio flojita... no le veo mucho futuro.
Saludos C


----------



## Neodymio (Sep 25, 2012)

Gracias Crim, ahora me asalto una duda bastante grande, atrás tiene una entrada XLR y otra tipo Plug 6.5mm, el manual dice Balanceada pero mi microfono no es balanceado, estoy en un problema?
Otra duda, si quiero conectar un reproductor de música, qué debo hacer??? El flaco del local conectó una bandeja al bafle pero desconozco qué tipo de señal sale del aparato.
En las entradas dice Mic/Line in, no me parece algo que vaya de la mano, siempre los vi separados.





Saludos


----------



## crimson (Sep 25, 2012)

Habría que ver si tiene alguna llave que haga el cambio, si el mic es desbalanceado no hay problema, al insertar el plug la entrada (-) se pone a masa y se desbalancea automáticamente. ¿Te acordás qué modelo era, a ver si conseguimos el manual de uso?
Saludos C


----------



## Neodymio (Sep 25, 2012)

Manual de...? Tengo el manual del bafle http://www.behringer.com/assets/B215D_P0A2F_QSG_EN_ES_FR.pdf
Segun leo dice "conecte microfono o mesa de mezclas" o sea me cagó.
A menos que me compre un "mixercito" en ebay tipo este http://www.ebay.com/itm/Behringer-302-Xenyx-USB-Mixer-/170912040984?pt=UK_Mixers&hash=item27cb26c818
o como tercer chance que no me gusta tanto pero es menos embrollada, comprar el American PRO que tiene entrada para todo


----------



## capitanp (Sep 25, 2012)

Pa que vamos a estar pichuleando

http://www.samsontech.com/samson/products/pa-cabinets/auro/aurod412/


----------



## crimson (Sep 26, 2012)

Ahí nos salvó capitánp. Es entrada universal, si ponés micrófono la das al mango al potenciómetro  de level, y si es un cd/mp3 o mesa de mezcla, le das menos, cuando se enciende el led de Peak, ahí parás. Saludos C


----------



## Neodymio (Sep 26, 2012)

Fantastico!
Entonces solo me faltaria un mezclador de señales que tranquilamente lo puedo hacer yo con potes, resistencias y un par de plugs, no?
PD: no hace falta que respondan, la respuesta es si  
Seguramente me convenga hacerme un sumador con un TL072, es más ya lo tengo armado, solo falta "encajetarlo".
Sds


----------



## crimson (Sep 26, 2012)

MMMMMMhhhhhh, no. Si vas a mezclar señales se te complica, porque la de los micrófonos es baja impedancia y unos 10 a 20 mV y la línea es de una impedancia más alta y sobrepasa los 200mV. Pero podés hacer un mezcladorcito simple, incluso a pila de 9V y un par de transistores, no es necesario mucho más.
Saludos C


----------



## Neodymio (Sep 27, 2012)

Tenes algun diagrama que cumpla con esto? Porque los que estuve viendo en el foro son bastante grandotes...


----------



## crimson (Sep 28, 2012)

Te paso el que hago yo siempre, si necesitás más entradas simplemente agregás más potenciómetros, y si necesitás más entradas de micrófono lo mismo. Este pre es de muy buena calidad, pero si necesitás algo más sencillo tendría que buscar, creo que tengo algo en algún viejo archivo, me comentás después.

Esta es la placa del control de tonos, mezclador y volumen.

Este es el circuito, es clásico, no tiene nada raro.

La placa en espejo, lista para la plancha.

La disposición de componentes. Fijate que en la placa están las medidas.


Aquí el pre de micrófono, en una plaqueta van dos preamplificadores.


El circuito de uno de los preamplificadores. Es simple, desbalanceado y sin complicaciones.

La placa en espejo para plancha.

Y la disposición de los componentes con la medida de las plaquetas. Comentame si te sirve o busco el otro más sencillo.
Saludos C


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 28, 2012)

Crimson:
Que buenos y simples diseños!!!
Creo que deberías cambiar el nombre del hilo para que refleje mejor el contenido, por que imagino que habrán muchos novatos buscando cosas como estas y el nombre del tema no ayuda mucho...

Saludos!


----------



## crimson (Sep 28, 2012)

Estaba pensando en eso Eza, pero quiero primero postear el otro mezclador, el sencillito de transistores. No es tan bueno como éste, pero para una aplicación simple anda muy bien, el tema es que anda en quién sabe cuál CD de backup en algún lugar del taller...
Saludos C


----------



## Neodymio (Sep 28, 2012)

Bastante simple, gracias!!
Tengo este armado 

y me faltaba el de micrófono y este que me mostrás parece simple ya que al ser placa pequeña no creo que tenga mucho problema con la termotransferencia (hice el de Tupolev con line y mic pero no me anduvo y ahora no tengo mucho tiempo para revisarlo)


----------



## Neodymio (Oct 13, 2012)

Vengo con noticias y no muy gratas...
Al final no quisieron comprar la consola y el Behringer y se fueron por el chino.
El tema es que apareció algo que no me gusta nada, en la entrada de Mic, tiene para canon y Plug. Conecté un reproductor de musica y luego un piano y me pasa lo mismo con ambos y no se si es el bafle o qué: un zumbido feo con los graves, no está a alto volumen (con mayor volumen crece ese ruido).
En el video que grabé se nota en el segundo 0:28 (en vivo se nota clarísimo aunque en el video solo en ese momento)





Gracias

PD si quieren pueden mover el aporte de Crimson a un lugar mejor para que se a más visible


----------



## Neodymio (Dic 1, 2012)

Vengo con otras noticias (un poco viejas)
Se devolvio el chino ese feo y trajimos el Samson, muy bueno! Para mi es esto el piso que debe tener uno a la hora de elegir, todo lo demás más barato no existe jajaja (Moon, Parquer, American Pro y demas chinadas).


----------



## crimson (Dic 1, 2012)

En buena hora Neodymio, bienvenido al mundo "Samson" je... El otro día le hice sonido a Leon Gieco (un auditorio chico, 200 personas) con una Samson potenciada de 8 canales y baffles Samson de 15' y quedaron más que conformes. No es JBL, pero es relativamente económica y de buena calidad.
Saludos C


----------

